# Beneath the Pinnacles of Azor'alq: Chapter 90



## Aeolius (Feb 22, 2002)

from http://www.lobi.com/mboards/bpaa9/. Reprinted with permission. 

Beneath the Pinnacles of Azor'alq: Book 10, Chapter 90

   CHARACTERS: Ferlius (krakidan), Xmador (triton), Dubheasa (Malenti), Storm (sea elf), Cilvia (tiefling mermaid), Nee'Kaa (oceanid), unnamed water genasi, unnamed chuul, Crakle (liverock gargoyle), sharkling

   COMPANIONS: Mulan (Plasmanta; Cilvia's Familiar), Croceus (Agathion; Xmador's golden crown), unnamed cuttlefish construct (Ferlius), Smalt (foo sea lion, Dubheasa)

   TOPICAL NPCs: Stinger (anemonoid cleric), Meir (greenhag), Xaetra (spectral hag), Orrok (sea bugbear), Zander (shade), unnamed half-dragon (deep)/half-hag (night)

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=   CITY RUINS   =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

    Within the sunken ruins of a massive Almati cathedral, the greenhag Meir finds that which she had sought, a single pebble wedged beneath the remains of a fallen statue. Miniscule strands of bubbles trail upward from the stone.

   "An airstone!" she exclaims "And of all places, why I was here just the other..."

   Without warning, the trap is sprung. 

   Emerging from the shadows of the hollow altar, a lone morkoth readies his weapon and attacks. Gliding downward through the open roof of the structure, Dubheasa watched in horror as the creature steadied an ornate crossbow before loosing a volley of urchin quarrels at his prey. Striking the greenhag from behind, the morkoth closed on Meir as she sought shelter from her unseen assailant. Joining Dubheasa, Ferlius and Nee'Kaa beheld the wrath of the morkoth. 

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=   SEA OF DREAMS   =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

   As their bodies slept, the minds of the party drifted once more to the effluvial realm of dreams. The transition into the Sea of Dreams seemed less disorienting than on previous nights, a fact Storm attributed to the maelstrom talisman she now carried.

   Distracted by the approach of the bull-like mermataur, Storm was caught unaware, when nearby braches of soft yellow coral erupted with life. Their true forms revealed, the etheric larvae wrapped their eel-like bodies around the sea elf's arms, before pulling in opposite directions. 

   Swimming to her aid, the mermataur reached out with his hands. In an instant, he faded from sight; a sign that his physical form had been abruptly awakened.

   Desperately, Storm twisted and contorted as she sought release from the larvae's embrace. Then, from the corner of her eye, she spied the means to her salvation. She had leaned that the coral outcropping, which had first attracted her attention, was actually a collection of coral-encrusted statues. Within the unmoving grip of the central most statue, a crystalline spear awaited. The statue, which resembled a muscular human male, was decorated with a shimmering helm.

   Summoning her inner strength, Storm inched closer to the statue. Her fingertips outstretched, she groped for the shaft of the spear. 

   In the distance, the genasi outsider found herself preoccupied with a circle of silver-shelled scallops. As she reached down to collect one, the shimmer of gold diverted her attention. Eerietae nearly screamed, as she looked up into the eyes of a yellow-skinned hammerhead shark. Sensing she was now aware of his presence, the shark darted off to the east. Captivated by the majesty of the hammerhead, Eerietae followed. She finds the waters that trail the shark leave a lingering sweetness upon her gills. 

    In the distance, the genasi spied the shark circling atop a cluster of coral. Beneath the hammerhead, Storm struggled for her freedom. 

   Heralding her arrival with a scream, the genasi outsider channeled a current of water between her hands. Bursting outward, the surge dislodged one of the scarlet-hued larvae.  

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=   NEXT MORNING: KELPIE ATTACK   =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

   Examining his newly found Escrier's Amulet; Ferlius recalls the words of Hardican, who communicated from half a world away through the mystical device. He realizes that, in order to participate in the shared link of those who hold similar amulets, he must find the means to craft one of his own, by first collecting precious metal, lustrous pearl, and mystic flame.

   Yet the mind of the krakidan seemed preoccupied. He had recently fulfilled the night hag's prophesy; bathing the once invisible brand upon his palm in the blood of an outsider. Summarily dispelled, the brand no longer cloaked the tiefling blood coursing through the half-kraken's veins.

   Forever changed, the krakidan now possessed the powers of bioluminescence and envenomed ink. 

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=   THE NIGHTHOUSE: MORNING   =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

   Within a shroud of invisibility, Dubheasa finds that Orrok, the sea bugbear warrior entrusted with the protection of the Nighthouse, seems unaware of her presence. Grasping Smalt by his mane, the malenti discovers that noise has also been muted by the foo sea lion's gift.

   Observing her surroundings, Dubheasa watches as Orrok reaches to a sheath attached to his belt. As the blade emerges, the weapon glows with an amber light. Yet the kolocanth does not see it, his eyes are tightly shut.

   "I felt the shifting of the waters!" he announces "Show yourself, or my blade shall strike true!"

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=   THE SHALLOWS   =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

   Within the shallow waters of the clam bed, Ferlius, Nee'Kaa, and Cilvia dart off into the distance, accompanied by the injured sharkling. As if unaware of the intruders whereabouts, the skeletal scouts proceed to the north.  

   Together, the four adventurers collect seventeen stone tablets, a ring, spear tip, and a shark's tooth, from within the nearby clams. The human skull is also retrieved. Each item is encased within the pearlescent substance exuded by the clams. Before returning to the depths, Ferlius recalls the lustrous lavender-hued pearl nestled within the largest clam.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=   THE NIGHTHOUSE: AFTERNOON   =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

   Sliding his fingertips upward, Xmador traces the contours of the crown he now wears. Though fashioned of golden coral, the crown is but a guise for Croceus, a being from the Thalsian Sea; home to the triton Cascadelle and the palace she had entrusted unto Xmador’s care.

   Looking to the lantern now carried by the sea elf Storm, Zander discerned its true purpose. The red light cast by the lantern proved to be invisible to those denizens of the depths who dwelt in constant darkness.

   When Ferlius returns to the laboratory, the electrum cuttlefish construct swims in circles around his head.     

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=   HAG HUNTING   =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

   His eye unbiased, Xmador examined the unclothed form of the woman who fled from the beached sailing vessel. While he is unable to discern if the beauteous form was cloaked in one of the skins he had seen drying upon the weathered planks of the overturned ship, he finds the woman's fingernails to be unusually long.

   Looking to the ship stranded upon a beach of ebony sands, Dubheasa recalls the cries uttered by one as yet unseen. Confirming the nearby presence of a hag, her trident begins to grow warmer. 

   Deciding that the moment was right, Nee'Kaa sequestered herself behind a thickened patch of mangrove roots and studied the magical mixture of clay and blood, which was nestled within a bulbous conch shell tucked within a basket of reed. Taking a string of scallop shells from the basket, the oceanid recited the words she found, as she had been instructed by Zander. 

   Slowly, the malleable mass of clay formed into that which Nee'Kaa envisioned; a man o'war jellyfish. Yet, as a homunculus, the creature was both sentient and powerful. Selecting a name for her newly formed friend, Nee'Kaa then returned to her companions.

   Following the woman as she sinks into the sea, Xmador uses roots of the mangrove forest and the broken blanket of floatweed to his advantage, as he prepares to capture his quarry. Choosing his moment with care, he casts the net outward. Her eyes darting upward, the woman spies the net as it drops downward, swiftly ensnaring her. Surprised, the woman shrieks, expelling the precious air she had taken moments before. 

   Seconds later, her form goes limp.

   From his vantage viewpoint below, the liverock gargoyle known as Crakle watches with amazement, as the dark-haired woman's eyes close. Yet, as her lips curl upward into a smile, the woman's hands slowly clench.

   "Hungry!" the voice calls from within the overturned hull "Food!"

   While lured by the distressed voice coming from atop the water, Dubheasa is aware of a greater lure growing from below. A thick trail of blood now flows from the palm of the unmoving woman held captive within the net of Xmador. 

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=   THE NIGHTHOUSE: EVENING   =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

   Her smile exposing a mouthful of blackened fangs, Meir takes the mermaid Cilvia by the hand and swims off toward her chamber. From within a chest fashioned of hardened sand, the greenhag reveals garments of numerous hues and textures. Translucent shawls of vibrant orange and dresses seemingly made of emerald rest atop bolts of pearlescent fabric.

   Cilvia is suddenly reminded of a song; a song within the memory she shares with the mermaid Danae. Gently humming, she recalls words which describe a ship made of shell and the living pearl within. 

   Beneath the actinic light cast by her familiar, Cilvia finds that many of the fabrics seem to glow with iridescent hues. Vibrant greens, pinks, and yellows shine beneath the light of the plasmanta called Mulan. 

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=   THE NIGHTHOUSE: FOLLOWING DAY   =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

   In the days that follow, Zander, the shade paramour of the spectral hag, tutors those with the aptitude for magic.

   Zander watched over those who would scribe their spells upon the pearled pages found within the giant clams in the shallows above. To the delight of his pupils, he demonstrates the use of three additional spells, all of which were in evidence throughout the Nighthouse. The first spell created a wall of viscous ink, which obscured the vision of those nearby. The second spell summoned a curtain of effervescent bubbles that instantly surrounded the dusky-skinned wizard. Lastly, Zander whispered the words to an obscure spell used to harden sand into a stony substance.

   Having worked busily through the night, Meir detailed her progress on three projects meant for the party. The kelpie bullwhip would be completed within four tides, while the vodyanoi tusk falchion would take an additional ten. Nee'Kaa's hag-knot would be completed that evening.

   Her translucent form drifting silently into the room, the spectral hag Xaetra, benefactor of all who dwell within the Nighthouse, listens to the words of her daughter Meir. Dredg, her homunculus, joins her.

   "It seems that my efforts to rid this tower of morkoth may have failed." she confesses "Dredg has located a trapdoor that has been overlooked. Come."

   Returning to the central stairwell, Xaetra follows her magical construct. Dredg pounds her tiny fists upon the floor, indicating the location of the concealed trapdoor. As the proper stones are depressed, the door opens.

   The bloated carcass of Zion rises upward through the opening, filling the surrounding waters with the stench of decay.


----------

